# Diy Blinds In New Home?



## chinesesilk (Apr 1, 2008)

I surely wouldn't recommend you to go on feebay.
Just google blinds with more specific keywords and you might find what you want.

Jerome.


----------



## ugabulldog (Oct 16, 2006)

I got mine on sale at JC Penneys. 2" faux wood, and very easy to install. I screwed mine into the wood surrounding the inside/top of window. Sometimes this is sheetrock so not sure how that works...


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like you need a lot of blinds.

Count how many you need ,measure openings and call around. Mention you already got a price from somewhere else and try working a deal. 

Check lowes and home depot to see if you can get contractor prices. It doesn't hurt to ask. Go to the contractor desk and talk to someone.

Hope this helps and give you some ideas. Your spending money and they want it, so they will work with you.


----------



## AliceM (May 19, 2008)

Happy new home 

Whether or not you save money on the blind installation really depends on the type of blinds you buy and how much you feel your time is worth to put them all up. 

I would suggest going to a blinds retailer that manufactures and installs lots of different styles of blinds and who will give you the option of installing it yourself or having their professional person come out and do it for you. You can see how much the whole job will cost and determine if there are some blinds you want the company to do and others you would like to do yourself. It gives you more flexibility and more options. 

If you have all the same style blind throughout the house, but different sized windows, going to a company that can customize your blinds will save you time on trimming and cutting the standard sized blinds to fit your windows.

Best of luck with your window covering project and hope you enjoy your new home!


----------



## CptSD (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your input...We ended up going with a professional the blinds will be installed in about a week. We did shop around though...I measured the windows priced them at several places on the net as well as lowes and Home Depot. Then we had 3 different contractors come in to measure and give estimates. After alot of wheeling & dealing we ended up choosing the same company that did the blinds in our previous home:huh: They were not the cheapest estimate we got but I know they sell a quality product and do quality installation. And they stand behind their warranty. This was worth paying the extra cost.

Thanks again,

JB


----------



## kjwoodworking (Nov 21, 2007)

Sounds like you made a wise decision.

Good luck and I hope it goes well.


----------



## callmedpit (Oct 9, 2008)

How much did it end up costing?


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

CptSD said:


> Thanks to everyone for your input...We ended up going with a professional the blinds will be installed in about a week. We did shop around though...I measured the windows priced them at several places on the net as well as lowes and Home Depot. Then we had 3 different contractors come in to measure and give estimates. After alot of wheeling & dealing we ended up choosing the same company that did the blinds in our previous home:huh: They were not the cheapest estimate we got but I know they sell a quality product and do quality installation. And they stand behind their warranty. This was worth paying the extra cost.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> JB


You can never go wrong hiring someone that you know will do a good job and stand behind there work.:thumbsup:


----------

